# AR3 Demo: Schnellen Server gefunden



## Windows 7 Freak (25. November 2008)

hi leute,

kaum zu glauben aber ich hab nen ziemlich schnellen server jetzt 'gefunden' wo man Alarmstufe rot 3 die demo herunterladen kann.

http://ftp.computerhartware.de/RedAlert3Demo.exe

lädt im schnitt mit 1,5 MB/s 
Werde es gleich zocken. Will doch mal wissen wies sich so spielt.
2 GB. ziemlich großes dingen. 

auf jeden fall schneller als gamespot.
und wer hat schon bock bei gamestar zu zahlen..

gruß
stefan


----------



## Windows 7 Freak (25. November 2008)

So, habe eben gespielt.
Jetzt bin ich überzeugt und kaufe 

noch jemand der die demo schon gespielt hat?


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

Jetzt ist der Server nicht mehr so schnell. Mein 25ker DSL langweilt sich ja bei 700kb/s.


----------



## Windows 7 Freak (25. November 2008)

trotzdem besser als bei gamespot :b


----------



## nfsgame (25. November 2008)

Stimmt auch wieder. Lieber mit 700kb/s als mit 70kb/s


----------



## Windows 7 Freak (25. November 2008)

weiß jemand ob es nen trick gibt wie man die demo auf deutsch umstellen kann?


----------



## menace (26. November 2008)

jetzt geht gar nix mehr


----------



## twack3r (26. November 2008)

Läuft mit 2,3 MiB/sec. Nice!


----------



## Alexxx-86 (26. November 2008)

Bei mir bricht der domload immer ab


----------



## Windows 7 Freak (26. November 2008)

Ja, es scheint dort im Moment Probleme zu geben ...
Aber bei mir gehts jetzt 

Alexx-86 bei dir auch?


----------



## Alexxx-86 (26. November 2008)

Bin schon beim 11ten versuch, knapp 3 gb für nix geladen  vieleicht lädt es jetzt zu ende.
Wieder abgebrochen bei 600mb 

Aufgehts zu versuch numero 12.


----------



## Dark_Eagle (26. November 2008)

MMh vielleicht ist der Server überlastet
weil jetzt is er ganz down...



Windows 7 Freak schrieb:


> So, habe eben gespielt.
> Jetzt bin ich überzeugt und kaufe
> 
> noch jemand der die demo schon gespielt hat?



Du magst net zufälligerweise die installdatei bei RS uppen oder *ganz lieb guck* (auch spielen mag *heul*


----------



## Windows 7 Freak (26. November 2008)

Puhh bei meinem Upload dauert sowas ewig. 
Der Server ist aber wie ich sehe wieder da.


----------



## Alexxx-86 (26. November 2008)

bei ~450mb wieder abgebrochen.

kann es niemand bei rs uppen ?


----------



## Windows 7 Freak (26. November 2008)

ach man gibt jetzt offiziell es bekannt.
Demo zu ?C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3? veröffentlicht

wurd auch mal zeit.
War wohl zu viel xDDDD


----------



## Alexxx-86 (26. November 2008)

WinFuture.de - Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3 - Demo Download
Hier kann man es auch flot laden.

meine 2000er leitung ist voll ausgelastet.


----------



## Dark_Eagle (26. November 2008)

Alexxx-86 schrieb:


> WinFuture.de - Command & Conquer: Alarmstufe Rot 3 - Demo Download
> Hier kann man es auch flot laden.
> 
> meine 2000er leitung ist voll ausgelastet.



Der Server is genial mir pummt er 1,25MB/s rein!!!

Dankeschön!


----------



## Freeman (27. November 2008)

Freenet ist auch immer ganz *net*t.


----------

